# finding replacement parts



## 8squared (25 Oct 2014)

I have a powercraft saw and need 2 parts but not found where to get them (probably because its not a top range model) so I was wondering if there are universal parts or parts for another model that may fit.

The first part is the plastic insert the blade passes through.

The second part is a little rubber boot that sits on the moving arm, and when saw is on it pumps air down the blower nozzle.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (25 Oct 2014)

Hi 8squared from the name on the machine it was sold by Aldi,and I am afraid that you may not be able to get the parts you require.I fortunately own a Hegner so parts are not a problem.The plastic part that the blade passes through,you could make that with thin plywood and put slots in it.
That is the best that I can help at the moment,other members of the forum may have some ideas.If that is all that is needed,are you still able to use the machine?.
I have a machine,same name and the plastic insert is 2and 5/16" diameter.The table is a different shape,but insert maybe the same,underneath the insert is a plastic ring that pushes in the recess.In my opinion one could be made from wood. :roll: 

Bryan


----------



## Claymore (25 Oct 2014)

8squared":16uwjim0 said:


> I have a powercraft saw and need 2 parts but not found where to get them (probably because its not a top range model) so I was wondering if there are universal parts or parts for another model that may fit.
> 
> The first part is the plastic insert the blade passes through.
> 
> The second part is a little rubber boot that sits on the moving arm, and when saw is on it pumps air down the blower nozzle.



Hi,
Can't help with the rubber boot BUT I think I have one of the plastic table inserts your after! my old Parkside scroll saw had one and i only use the saw as a sander so removed the plastic insert and made a wooden one with a large round hole in it and i'm pretty sure I put the old plastic one in my spares cupboard. Can you measure the diameter of your hole (no smutty comments) and let me know and when i go out to the workshop will check and if its there i will pop it in the post for ya.
Cheers
Brian
Your saw looks like the Einheil/Parkside/Draper/Ferm etc type so you might find spare rubber doodah on their websites.


----------



## scrimper (25 Oct 2014)

Have to agree with comments from both Brian and Bryan!

The table insert looks like the same one as it fitted to a plethora of cheaper badged saws, as both say you could quite easily cut your own out from a piece of plywood or plastic or even soft metal such as aluminium.

I would not worry to much about the small rubber bellows fitted to these cheap saws IMHO they are so small as to be ineffective, better to fix up a blower or suction system of your own.

Powercraft is the brand name that Aldi uses. Powercraft tools are made by several companies one such company is Einhell http://www.einhelltools.co.uk/index.php, what you need is the model number and find out which company actually made the saw.


----------



## Chippygeoff (25 Oct 2014)

I visit the American forums from time to time and it would appear that many of the scrollers over there have the same problem with the blower so a lot of them use an aquarium pump, which seems to be very effective. As others have said, the inserts are very easy to make from thin plywood or a piece of plastic. You can get metal cutting scroll saw blades should you wish to make a more substantial one.


----------



## CHJ (25 Oct 2014)

Worth looking at cheap kitchen chopping boards for a source of plastic of the required thickness for the insert.


----------



## ardenwoodcraft (25 Oct 2014)

On my first Axminster scroll saw which is very similar to your saw, I made a table insert out of MDF and left only a small hole for the blade to pass through. It's known as a zero clearance insert to allow you to work right up to the blade when you are doing tight piercing cuts. I found the original plastic insert to be very thin and bendy anyway so it was no great loss to replace it with something more suitable.

As for a blower, as others have said go for an aquarium pump and if you need tubing, aquarium pump tubing will fit on the nozzle on your existing pump, 5mm I think.

You may also like to consider Axminster AWVFS scroll saw blade clamps to allow you to use pinless blades if you aren't already doing so.

Hope this helps,
Dave.


----------

